
Sprite Packing Algorithm - tbassetto
http://www.sitioweb.fr/blog/3-technical/3-sprite-packing-algorithm
======
acron0
A couple of things to check out:

<http://clb.demon.fi/files/RectangleBinPack.pdf>

[https://github.com/Lalaland/PixelPacker/blob/master/src/pak/...](https://github.com/Lalaland/PixelPacker/blob/master/src/pak/algoMaxRects.cpp)

The latter is an implementation of "MaxRects" which is highly regarded as _the
best_ algorithm for packing sprites.

